# Heftige Probleme mit Steam



## Flexsist (5. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wie oben schon steht hab ich mit Steam große Probleme, seit genau 20 min, und bin deswegen grade auf 180. 

Problem 1: Nachdem der PC neu gebootet wurde sind in Steam alle Spiele weg (nicht installiert).
Obwohl die Ordner usw alle noch da sind. Was soll der sch...?

Problem 2: Ich kann mich auf der Steam Webseite nicht einloggen, ungültiges PW oder USER Name, auf dem Desktop gehts aber. Wie geht'n das bitte? 

Problem 3: Steam lädt ungefragt Daten runter, auch wenn man den Download in Steam gekillt hat lädt er munter weiter. Wie kann das sein?

Problem 4: Gibts noch nicht, kommt aber sicher noch.

EDIT:

Problem 1 ist genauso schnell wieder verschwunden wie es auftauchte. OHNE reboot. Kurios Kurios.

Problem 2, das gleiche, nun gehts wieder.

Problem 3 gibts nun auch nicht mehr, da ja nix mehr geladen werden muss. Aber das Problem wird wohl noch öfter kommen.
Beim Kumpel wars vor paar Tagen das selbe. In Steam den Download angehalten, aber links die Downloadvorschrittanzeige mit Bandbreite usw lief munter weiter. Kann doch nicht sein, wenn ein sollches Programm schon die Möglichkeit bietet einen Download zu pausieren oder abzubrechen dann soll es das auch gefälligst tun!!!!! (das regt mich immer noch auf)

MfG

Thread kann gerne gelöscht werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. September 2014)

Was lernen wir daraus. 
Nicht ärgern, erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen... und alles geht wieder


----------



## repe (10. September 2014)

Ach...ich verstehe das. Wenn mir das passieren würde, würd ich auch rumlaufen wie ein aufgeschrecktes Huhn. Na zum Glück geht ja alles wieder


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus.
> Nicht ärgern, erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen... und alles geht wieder



Ich hatte nicht mal geschalfen die Nacht glaub ich.
Ich musste irgendwo mal mein ärger raus lassen, das hatte mir den schönen Abend versaut.



repe schrieb:


> Ach...ich verstehe das. Wenn mir das passieren  würde, würd ich auch rumlaufen wie ein aufgeschrecktes Huhn. Na zum  Glück geht ja alles wieder



Aber das schlimme ist, ich hab dann später doch Win neu installiert, wegen etlichen Bluescreens (vermutlich wegen OC, sicher ist aber auch das noch nicht, denn auch ohne OC und frischem Win gabs dann noch mal einen Bluescreen, jetzt ist aber wieder alles gut, aber immer noch alles auf Stock).
Danach war mein Savegame von Grid 2 kaputt.   Sowas versaut mir jedes mal extrem die Lust das Game überhaupt nochmal zu spielen. Aber den Publishern und Steam kanns ja egal sein, die haben ihr Geld ja schon.
Ich versteh auch nicht was der Quatsch immer soll, grade bei Steam Savegames die sehr "empfindlich" sind da sie auch Systeminformationen wie den PC-Namen enthalten usw. 
Einmal Win neu installiert, anderer PC name und die Savegames gehen nicht mehr.

Klar, es gibt ja noch die Cloudspeicherung, aber die hat mir auch schon öft mal Savegames erst kaputt gemacht, zb bei FC3 / Uplay.
Deswegen hab ich die Cloud immer aus.

Ich glaub ich mach hier mal noch ein Thread auf in der Rumpelkammer oder so, wo jeder seinem Ärger egal über was einfach mal Luft machen kann. Der Wut-Thread oder so. 

MfG


----------

